# New website for theatre - Suggestions?



## cpf (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm in the midst of creating a website for this theatre and thought this would be a good place to post it for recommendations.

TransCanada Theatre - Upcoming Events

(if you don't include the hidden key you'll get a placeholder page, I don't want it to be fully public quite yet)

Only about 1/2 of the content is in place, thats why some pages are very vague right now. At some point a centralized ticketing system will get set up and live under the 'Tickets' tab. Of course, IE is also having some trauma with the menu items, but that's not surprising


----------



## PadawanGeek (Oct 31, 2010)

Very nice and clean design! The only two things are that I would change the font of the upper right hand navigation and that on the tickets page the margin above the main section looks awkward since there are no tabs.


----------



## flash1322 (Oct 31, 2010)

Very Nice Design!, but i would break up the first page with images. You should also have a homepage. Something that says welcome, and describes your theater and have that as your default page in place of the events page.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice site. Clean. 

It took me a while to figure out this was a website for a facility in Olds, Alberta. With a name like _TransCanada Theatre_ I was expecting event listings for places all over the country. You may want to make the location a little more prominent.


----------



## chrispo86 (Nov 1, 2010)

It is a nice and clean site. It's easy on the eyes, which is always a plus. Definitely needs a landing page though. I could almost picture the "Past" tab as being the first thing you see when you get to the site (with some generic info about the theater as well).

I'm curious, how is this set up? Some variety of a CMS or is it hard-coded?
All-in-all, pretty good!


----------



## cpf (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. I'm planning on writing up a "home" page eventually, just I haven't done that yet so the events page is there instead  The events page will also eventually have images for the event, I'm currently trying to figure out a way to do that so it doesn't look like a random collection of stock photos (ideas?).

As for the coding, it's a file-based CMS I wrote a while back that uses markdown, some regex, folders full of content files, and XML files to define the site layout (and include dynamic content like the event listing, which is from google calendar).

Update, two years later: site has ran on GetSimple CMS with a custom event management plugin for ~6 months now. Google calendar was fine for just having event name, date, and description, but a custom graphical interface with all the options and fields explained is much nicer.


----------

